# Finally got him to sit still!



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

Getting a kitten to sit still for some pics is no easy task! :lol:

I'm starting to think he's not going to be a short hair, he seems to be getting more and more long hairs on him... any opinions?

Anyway, on to some pics!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Great looking kitten!! Looks like maybe medium hair? Feet look big too!!
I hate that they have to grow up.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG, that is one cute kitten!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You are sooooo lucky! He looks like he's going to be a fanTAStic medium hair -- sometimes it's hard to tell when they are still so little. Definitely not a shorthair though. I'm jealous, medium haired cats are my FAVE.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

he is simply beautiful!! i agree, he looks like he's going to be a medium hair!  Lucky you!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

PS -- his collar is HUGE. You sure that's a cat collar?


----------



## Purr... (Dec 31, 2004)

*Aww*

He's beautiful, and has a lovely rich coat colour.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Awww, so sweet!


----------



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> PS -- his collar is HUGE. You sure that's a cat collar?


Yep, the smallest cat one they had 8".... we bought a ferret coller that one fits him a little snugger, but he HATED the bell. He's growing so fast right now, I'm sure he'll be grown into it in a week or two. It also has a saftey feature to come unsnapped if it gets caught on something, so I'm sure it will be okay.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awww -- he must be so tiny then! What a little cutie. He is so sweet. About bells -- all of the collars I've bought seem to have them, but I take them off. Can't you take the one off the ferret collar?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

jessamica8 said:


> OMG, that is one cute kitten!



I agree! Keep the pictures coming, okay?


----------



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Awww -- he must be so tiny then! What a little cutie. He is so sweet. About bells -- all of the collars I've bought seem to have them, but I take them off. Can't you take the one off the ferret collar?


The stupid thing was built in, I would have had to cut it out and sew it back together :lol: It was the last one they had, but they are suppose to be getting some more in on Friday, so I'm gonna take him back up there and see if they have any that are slightly larger. Although by Friday they may be too small, with the way he's growing!


----------



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

murried2 said:


> jessamica8 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, that is one cute kitten!
> ...


:lol: I will! He's growing so fast, I want to make sure to get lots of pics!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

What wonderful sun!  incredibly lovely child


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is such a cute little kitten. I love kitten pictures with huge collars on ..... makes them look even tinier. I think he may be a medium hair too, like my Twinkie


----------



## alicia (Jan 4, 2005)

What a CUTIE :!:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

the kitten is smaller than the collar and his tag! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

